# Stainless Steel group Buy is ON!



## jason_r (Feb 11, 2011)

Stainless Steel Bottle Stopper Group buy:

It's officially on: The group buy of Greg's bottle stoppers:

Detailed description on the stoppers can be found at: http://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com

Discounted pricing is:
100+ $4.60/ea
200+ $4.55/ea
300+ $4.50/ea
The interest check indicated we should hit 200. Therefore, I'm basing this buy on that point.  If we do hit 300, I'll donate any leftover funds to IAP.

I plan on keeping this open until Feb 23. 

Additional costs for shipping (to me) and insurance work out to $0.20/stopper. Assuming we hit 200, that makes the cost $4.75/stopper.
If we don't hit 200, I'll refund everyone's money.

Shipping cost per order is: (priority mail flat rate box, US only).
1-15 stoppers: $5
15-100 stoppers: $11
Insurance will be extra- PM me if you want it.

Payment is via PayPal. So add $0.30 and 3% to cover PayPal fees.
Please include your IAP user name and label it "SS Stopper order".
I'll PM you my paypal info after you've responded to this thread with your order.

Therefore your price is:
(((# of stoppers) * (4.71) ) +shipping +insurance + 0.30) *1.03

So common quantities (without insurance) would cost:
5 stoppers: $29.21
10 stoppers: $54.39
15 stoppers: $76.71
20 stoppers: $109.49
30 stoppers: $159.42

I will ship to Canada, flat rate boxes only.
PM me to work out the costs.

I don't anticipate any backorders, but they will be handled on a case-by-case basis.

Other info:
According to Yvonne at stainlessbottlestoppers.com, 15 stoppers will fit in a small flat rate box. So those who wanted a small box full, that's what you want to order.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 11, 2011)

10 here


----------



## babyblues (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll take 15


----------



## MarkD (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll take 10 please


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Feb 11, 2011)

10 for me please


----------



## Flanole (Feb 11, 2011)

I will take 15


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 12, 2011)

I will take 15


----------



## worknhard (Feb 12, 2011)

Put me down for 10.

Thanks


----------



## PenJam (Feb 12, 2011)

I will take 10

Thanks


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 12, 2011)

Any issue with me getting in for say 10 and skipping the shipping Gregs is only 35 miles away from me.Thanks,Victor


----------



## jason_r (Feb 12, 2011)

The price is good for 1 order shipped to 1 person.
So the only way to do it would be for you to pick up everything, pull your 10, repack it, and then ship to me. It's already complicated enough, so I think we don't want to add this.


----------



## jason_r (Feb 14, 2011)

By request, I'll open this to Austrailia as well;

Shipping on a small flat rate box would be approx $14(USD), med would be about $45(USD).

For Canada:  a small flat rate box is $12 and a medium is $28.

Subject to weight limits.

Any import issues will be yours to deal with.


----------



## denaucoin (Feb 14, 2011)

I will take 15, Thanks


----------



## arioux (Feb 16, 2011)

I will take 15 shipped to Canada.

Thanks


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll take 10


----------



## LeeR (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll take 5.

I feel so cheap, but I just got the hospital bill for my hip surgery. Now I know why the old TV show with Lee Majors was called "The Six Million Dollar Man" ...


----------



## jason_r (Feb 16, 2011)

It was just pointed out that there's a typo in the equation for calculating your cost.  It lists the price per stopper as $4.71, while above it (correctly) lists it as $4.75. There's also a typo in the price for 30, it should be 158.42, not 159.42.  All the other totals are correct.

These haven't affected any orders yet, I just wanted to head off any problems.

Thanks


----------



## greggas (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll take 20
thanks


----------



## Heck (Feb 19, 2011)

I will take 15 
Thanks


----------



## kevrob (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in for 15.  Have we reached he 200 needed, or does are we at 195 like I have calculated?

Thanks for organizing Jason.


----------



## jason_r (Feb 19, 2011)

With my 20, we're over 200.

Yvette mailed saying they'd be unable to ship anything this next week. Therefore, I'll keep this open until Wednesday.  That'll give me a few days to finish collecting everything and get it to them.


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 20, 2011)

Put me down for 10 please. A few more than I can identify to give away, so I'll give more to the few. And thanks for doing the group purchase. When you are ready to do a pen buy :biggrin:, send me a PM.  Will need your info.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 21, 2011)

PM sent for 10 stoppers

10 stoppers: $54.39


----------



## jason_r (Feb 23, 2011)

*Last Call*

If you want to get in on this get your orders in ASAP.

Thanks to everyone who's signed up and already paid. The few who haven't paid already should be getting reminders tonight.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Feb 23, 2011)

If it is not too late, please put me down for 10. Please PM the paypal information and I will send payment.

Thanks....Dave


----------



## jason_r (Mar 1, 2011)

*Update*

Evidently the weather delayed Greg and Yvonne's return, which has in turn delayed the shipment.  I'm currently hoping everything can get cleared up and they can ship the stoppers to me tomorrow.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 2, 2011)

*Shipping From G3 Tomorrow*

After sorting through numerous hurdles (weather, non-working phones, etc) the order has been placed.  It just missed the deadline at the Post Office today, so it will go out tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll have it early next week.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 8, 2011)

All boxed up and ready to ship.  Thanks everyone for having your info in Paypal - it helped a bunch printing the shipping labels.  Should all go out tomorrow.


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 10, 2011)

I got my stoppers today, all is well.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 10, 2011)

stoppers came today every thing looks great Thanks for running this


----------



## Heck (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason,
I got my stoppers today.
Thank you for doing this group buy!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 10, 2011)

I received mine today also. They look great. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## kevrob (Mar 10, 2011)

I received my stoppers today!  Thanks for organizing the group buy.


----------



## rsjimenez (Mar 11, 2011)

I received mine yesterday also,  Thanks Jason for doing this for the Group.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Got mine today, thanks.


----------



## greggas (Mar 11, 2011)

Jason...they arrived today...thanks again


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Mar 12, 2011)

*Received them Friday... many thanks*

Hi Jason...

Thanks a lot for coordinating the ordering and delivery. These stoppers are wonderful! Thanks again...

Dave


----------



## arioux (Mar 14, 2011)

Got mines today, they are great.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 28, 2011)

*Closed*

Closed


----------

